# Roof framing attached to masonry veneer??



## JCraver (Feb 17, 2016)

New construction, 2009 IRC

I found the section in the code that says you can't attach a deck ledger board to a masonry/brick veneer.  My situation is a covered porch hip roof, approx. 12' x 5' - framer wants to attach roof framing to a properly-installed full height (2 story) brick veneer.  I would have sworn that wasn't allowed, but not finding it.

Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## steveray (Feb 17, 2016)

For bearing or uplift?


----------



## steveray (Feb 17, 2016)

Look at figure R703.7...maybe....Scratch that, now I see what you are asking....Standby..My gut says that a veneer is nonbearing by definition, but I haven't found a definition yet...


----------



## tmurray (Feb 17, 2016)

Prescriptive codes give requirements on how something must be accomplished and exceptions to those requirements. If something is not covered in the codes it is not permitted. I would agree that generally attaching roof framing to brick veneer is a poor idea, not just for the load bearing conditions, but also due to the moisture load that the wood will experience from the brick.


----------



## steveray (Feb 17, 2016)

*Masonry veneer* walls consist of a single non-structural external layer of masonry work, typically brick, backed by an air space. The innermost element is usually structural wall, and may consist of wood or metal frame within the Cavity wall (where inner and outer layers are both structural) while others are distinct to masonry veneer walls:

2012 IBC....*VENEER.* A facing attached to a wall for the purpose of providing ornamentation, protection or insulation, but not counted as adding strength to the wall.


----------



## Sifu (Feb 17, 2016)

2009 703.7.3, 2015 703.8.3 might be what you are looking for.  Both indicate that masonry veneer can not support any load other than the load of the veneer above.


----------



## steveray (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Sifu...I knew that was there somewhere.....


----------



## JCraver (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, Thank You.  I knew it was there too, just couldn't find it.

Thanks again, all.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd think flashing would be very difficult as well.


----------

